# Southern Splore Tour Pt 1 : Terrror School : June 2012



## Mars Lander (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't know about you guys but when I see reports on a lot of places I think why can't that be near here?, how come they have the best stuff?? , is it a case of the grass being greener and all???

I mean one peeling corridor is the same as another one right? one crumbling manor is pretty much just as crumbly as.....NOOO, its not just the physical appearance, it's whats happend in there be it 100 years ago or maybe even just yesterday which gives all splores their own history, own identity and overall ambience, making them all quite individual each in their own unique way, now don't get me wrong the North West where we are based has some fantastic splores and theres still some I still haven't had the pleasure of, but sometimes things of interest can seem even more interesting due to the fact that they are more inaccessable not just through literally the access, but because of the distances involved, the planning thats needed , the massive pull of the unknown and for me the adventure of it all.

So a splore tour was planned down sarf to some well known and to some not too well known sites.

Like particles of iron we were pulled across the expanse of England to these southern splore magnets, covering 800 miles all told.

Sshhh... and I met up on the way with Luckypants and our adventure was afoot.

Mere miles in Luckypants showed us one hell of a juicy potential, to much needs to be acertained for now , but it could well be the next hoarders house for the future.

After splore 1 which was always at the planning stage a plan b, was deemed too hassle worthy we did a good recce and thought we'd save that for another time especially as we could see a gap in the cctvs coverage , we reached our first plan A, when you travel this far it is good to have lots of plan b's but this was a PLAN A.

Orginally built in the 1800's as an orphange then became a preist college then......... well a new direction took control and some serious intrigue with it , not sure what brought it about but ultimately it resulted in a certain M branch of government descending on the place to carry out an investigation the outcome of which... unknown ...yikes , I was well looking forward to this!

It is partly occupied and makes for a very intense splore in parts , i would definately not want to bump into anybody here, there are quite a lot artefacts hanging about in varous parts, location and details are not named here but for you serious searches you can find it from the above as I did on even less info.

Ladies and Gentleman may we present ....Terrror School and its Abbey







Straight off we were quite in awe in no way pristine but really nice features and the natural light lends itself to all manner of photorgasm (oooer)






There I've calmed down now somewhat, check out the marble pillars very much like the marble ones ala GT Manor 
















They must of known we were coming the carpet was laid out...






...thanks pigeons.

A quick look upstairs





I was itching to move on , a look through the round window shows a potential need for stealth ....






...to venture on into











A shelf with the most rudimentary ornaments and sundrey but none the less still personal






and a makeshift bed (unbeknown to us as this point literally one of untold numbers) and a chainsaw, nice.






The kitchen ,Luckpants remarks just to my immediate right how the bucket of water on the floor still has steam rising out of it!!!...oh dear lets get upstairs then out of the way perchance.






not before a quick look in another one of the numerous ground floor rooms






up into the heights of a small attic area






and more beds






we started to run out of options up there so we descended a tad






around this point literally feet away a door opens/closes time to EXIT after all we are still up a floor! these nuns are literally on the run...ish.






I gotta say of all the splores this one was the oddest, despite being in a high state of sh*tting it most of the time I bloody loved it and would definately return I guess i only saw about 5% of it.

Thanks for looking , look out for the other parts and am sure Sshhhh... and Luckypants will be along below to share more of this installment of our adventure with ya all ​


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 30, 2012)

With our tents and provisions in the boot and not knowing where we would sleep during the coming nights, we set out with adventure in our hearts, excited at all our potential explores. Our first splore down south was terrror school and we werent disappointed, even when we were met by pigeon poo alps in the abbey. I admit though i felt a liitle uneasy in the main building. 
Heres a few of my pics




































Peek a boo















Out of bounds















Thanks for looking​


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow guys that is something else love the shots and the write up fantastic


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 30, 2012)

wow!!!!! not that is just ace!!!! ha ha! good one and fab write up..


----------



## sonyes (Jun 30, 2012)

Fantastic report, and even better pics!! Love the look of the place, and the intrigue


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 30, 2012)

*.*

Haha, you s**t Alt ,you said you would nt use the pics of are more intimate moments, LOL .


























This was one weird place , Thanks for looking .​


----------



## kehumff (Jun 30, 2012)

very very nice


----------



## wherever i may roam (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice...


----------



## Bones out (Jul 1, 2012)

Now then, you guys did ace, No...... You guys did ******** ace! :notworthy:

Many thanks........


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 1, 2012)

Epic. What a fantastic adventure. That's the true spirit of UE, not to moan that there's nothing near you, but to go out and find these places! Hats off to all of you. 
Can't wait for more!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 1, 2012)

Great report all I enjoyed that,thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 1, 2012)

We've been intendimng to have a go at that place for a while but we were put off by some info we received. Glad you had a relatively uneventful explore though.

Well done!


----------



## AlexanderJones (Jul 1, 2012)

Awesome looking place! Great report man!


----------



## Ratters (Jul 1, 2012)

Great report & photos all


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 1, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Haha, you s**t Alt ,you said you would nt use the pics of are more intimate moments, LOL .



I just needed a group hold hands, I was preturbed but swiftly returned to my usual unvexed constitution 

Liked your choice of top piks , that car is especially spiffing 

+++++++++​
Thanks for all your wonderful comments and feedback guys


----------



## shane.c (Jul 1, 2012)

Lovely place thanks for posting,


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 1, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> I just needed a group hold hands, I was preturbed but swiftly returned to my usual unvexed constitution
> 
> Liked your choice of top piks , that car is especially spiffing
> 
> ...



Blah blah blah, big words confuse me  lets just say you had a bit of a moment there eh?. 

O and thanks, your twos pics a Ace, nice to see your take on the place .


----------



## nelly (Jul 1, 2012)

Spectacular photos from all 3 of you, and a great write up


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 1, 2012)

> lets just say you had a bit of a moment there eh?.
> 
> 
> 
> More like he enjoys seeing you squirm especially when he posts the pic!!


----------



## lost (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice job, it looks cracking inside even with the offensive HDR. 
I've had a look around the outside of this place before but we decided not to try due to the occupants, but apparently they're quite friendly, I know someone who got a tour and wasn't blown up or anything.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 1, 2012)

lost said:


> Nice job, it looks cracking inside even with the offensive HDR.
> I've had a look around the outside of this place before but we decided not to try due to the occupants, but apparently they're quite friendly, I know someone who got a tour and wasn't blown up or anything.



I hear all kinds of things regarding this place and no 2 things are the same


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 1, 2012)

Loved the reports, made me laugh as well.. so wanted to scroll down to the pics but had to read all the text first, hats off to all of you, looking forward to more of your adventures


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 2, 2012)

That is super epic awesomeness from all of you. I do love somewhere with a bit of a dark story behind it 

~RR


----------



## ravenwing93 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow this is awesome!
Top work again mate


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 2, 2012)

Now THAT is a fantastic report! Well done you lot, loved it...


----------



## fleydog (Jul 2, 2012)

your pictures are fabulous! thank you


----------



## Alex999 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice place and also nice photographs, I wish to go there and visit that place as soon as because I have a plan to go there with my family in my upcoming vocations.


----------



## chubs (Jul 10, 2012)

i think this place is going on my list now!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 10, 2012)

Alex999 said:


> Nice place and also nice photographs, I wish to go there and visit that place as soon as because I have a plan to go there with my family in my upcoming vocations.



Thanks and ?????????? to last part


----------

